# 2η Συνάντηση Εργασίας Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων, 7-9 Μαΐου 2009



## stathis (Jan 29, 2009)

Ο Τομέας Μετάφρασης του Τμήματος Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας του Α.Π.Θ. σε συνεργασία με το Διατμηματικό Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Α.Π.Θ και τον Τομέα Μετάφρασης και Πολιτισμικών Σπουδών του Τμήματος Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, διοργανώνει τη 2η Συνάντηση Εργασίας των Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων στις 7, 8 και 9 Μαίου 2009 με θέμα *H Μεταφρασεολογική έρευνα και η μεταφραστική πρακτική στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο*.

Η συνάντηση φιλοδοξεί να συγκεντρώσει ελληνόφωνους ερευνητές που δραστηριοποιούνται στο επιστημονικό πεδίο της Μεταφρασεολογίας και της Μετάφρασης με σκοπό την προώθηση της έρευνας και των μεταφραστικών σπουδών στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο.

Η αναγκαιότητα της διοργάνωσης αυτής, μετά την επιτυχία που είχε η Συνάντηση Νέων Μεταφρασεολόγων τον Νοέμβριο του 2006, αναδεικνύεται από τη συνεχή αναβάθμιση των μεταφραστικών σπουδών στην Ελλάδα, όπως αυτή πιστοποιείται όχι μόνο από την αύξηση των ακαδημαϊκών κυττάρων διδασκαλίας της μετάφρασης ανά την επικράτεια, αλλά και από την ενίσχυση της ερευνητικής δραστηριότητας, που καταλήγει σε συνέδρια και επιστημονικές εκδόσεις. Η αναβάθμιση αυτή συμβαδίζει με το ρόλο που καλείται να παίξει η μετάφραση στη σύγχρονη, παγκοσμιοποιημένη και δικτυωμένη κοινωνία που αναπτύσσεται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς. Με τους ίδιους αυτούς ρυθμούς εξελίσσεται και μεταλλάσσεται και η μετάφραση και αυτές ακριβώς τις εξελίξεις και τις μεταλλάξεις ευελπιστούμε να ορίσουμε και να προσδιορίσουμε με τη συνάντηση αυτή, ώστε να μπορέσουμε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο να τις μεταφέρουμε τόσο στους μαχόμενους όσο και τους μελλοντικούς μεταφραστές.

Όσοι επιθυμούν να λάβουν μέρος στη Συνάντηση με ανακοίνωση ή poster θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν τις περιλήψεις τους (300 λέξεις) μέχρι τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2009 και αποκλειστικά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, σε δύο αντίτυπα (ένα επώνυμο και ένα ανώνυμο), στη διεύθυνση [email protected].
Τα κείμενα πρέπει να είναι σε Word (ή rtf), όχι σε pdf.
Η ενημέρωση σχετικά με την αποδοχή των περιλήψεων θα γίνει μέχρι τις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2009.

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ
Παρακαλούμε να υποβάλετε την περίληψή σας ηλεκτρονικά στη διεύθυνση: [email protected] auth.gr
Σας παρακαλούμε να υποβάλετε δύο αρχεία. Στο ένα από τα δύο αρχεία να μην αναφέρεται το όνομα του συγγραφέα.
Η περίληψη πρέπει να πληροί αυστηρά τις παρακάτω προδιαγραφές:

a. έκταση: 300 λέξεις (χωρίς τη βιβλιογραφία)
b. αρχείο: Word ή RTF σε πλήρη στοίχιση (όχι pdf)
c. γραμματοσειρά: Times New Roman 12pt
d. διάστημα: 1,5 γραμμή
e. περιθώρια: όλα 3 εκ.
f. τίτλος: στην αρχή της σελίδας, κεντραρισμένος, έντονα γράμματα

Επίσης στο αντίτυπο όπου θα αναφέρεται το επώνυμο του συγγραφέα θα πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι ακόλουθες πληροφορίες με την εξής σειρά:

a. τίτλος: κεντραρισμένος, έντονα γράμματα
b. όνομα συγγραφέα: κεντραρισμένο, έντονα γράμματα
c. φορέας εργασίας: κεντραρισμένος, πλάγια γράμματα
d. ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: κεντραρισμένη
Επίσης, παρακαλούμε να υπάρχει μια κενή σειρά ανάμεσα στον τίτλο και στο όνομα του συγγραφέα καθώς και ανάμεσα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση και στο κείμενο της περίληψης.

ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ
Το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχει οριστεί στα 70 € και ειδικά για φοιτητές/τριες (σε προπτυχιακό ή μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο) στα 20 €.
Στα ποσά συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αξία του τόμου των Πρακτικών που θα εκδοθεί την επόμενη χρονιά.

ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε με την Οργανωτική Επιτροπή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του συνεδρίου:
[email protected] auth.gr

Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση:
2η Συνάντηση Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων
Τομέας Μετάφρασης
Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο
54124 Θεσσαλονίκη

Οργανωτική Επιτροπή

Κατερίνα Βρέττα – Πανίδου, Τμήμα Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Ευάγγελος Κουρδής, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Ελπίδα Λουπάκη, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Τώνια Νενοπούλου, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Ντέιβιντ Κόνολυ, Τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Νατάσσα Χριστοδούλου, Τμήμα Ιταλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας

Επιστημονική Επιτροπή

Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Γεώργιος Κεντρωτής, Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο
Ντέιβιντ Κόνολυ, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Τίτα Κυριακοπούλου, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Φρειδερίκη Μπατσαλιά, Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Τώνια Νενοπούλου, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Μαρία Σιδηροπούλου, Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Γεώργιος Φλώρος, Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Ανέβηκαν στο διαδίκτυο και μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα παρακάτω κείμενα ομιλητών:



*Ονοματεπώνυμο*
|
*Τίτλος της ανακοίνωσης*
Βαλεοντής Κώστας
|Μέτρηση της σχέσης έκτασης μεταξύ ελληνικού μεταφράσματος και αγγλικού πρωτοτύπου σε ελληνικές μεταφράσεις Ευρωπαϊκών Προτύπων
Βαλκάνου Θεοδώρα, Καζαντζή Ήβη, Λιάνη Τατιάνα
|Η απόδοση των τίτλων έργων της σύγχρονης νεοελληνικής πεζογραφίας: μια συγκριτική παρουσίαση των μεταφράσεων στην αγγλική, γερμανική και ιταλική
Βηδενμάιερ Ανθή
|Ερευνητική ικανότητα - Το μεγάλο μυστικό των μεταφραστών
Κουμαριανού Μαρία
|Ο ρόλος της μετάφρασης στην εποχή της Αυτοκρατορίας και του Γνωστικού Καπιταλισμού
Κωστοπούλου Λουκία
|Η αποτύπωση του χιούμορ στις ταινίες κινουμένων σχεδίων: ανάλυση μεταφραστικών τεχνικών
Μιχαλάκη Ελένη
|Επαναμεταφράσεις λογοτεχνικών κειμένων - Απόδειξη «αλλαγής των καιρών»;
Μπαμπούρης Βασίλης
|Εφαρμογές Web 2.0 στην εκπαίδευση μεταφραστών
Μυγδάλη Χριστιάνα
|Εκδόσεις Κάλβος: Η διαλεκτική της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης στην περίοδο της χούντας
Παπαβασιλείου Άννα
|Χαμένοι στην Κριτική της Μετάφρασης: Το Παράδειγμα του Κ.Π. Καβάφη
Παπαδούδη Δάφνη
|Η Εννοιολογική Μεταφορά σε Περιοδικά Τεχνολογίας και σε Μετάφραση από την Αγγλική προς την Ελληνική Γλώσσα
Πάσχου Αικατερίνη
|Η σημειωτική προσέγγιση στη διαδικασία του υποτιτλισμού
Πρατσίνης Νίκος, Ζιούβα Δάειρα, Ελαιοτριβιάρη Κλεοπάτρα
|Συνδυασμός συλλογικής μετάφρασης (με επιμερισμό του έργου) και από κοινού αναθεώρησης και γλωσσικής επιμέλειας στα πλαίσια της διδασκαλίας της μετάφρασης, της αναθεώρησης και της επιμέλειας και με τελικό στόχο την έκδοση.
Σαχίνης Μιχαήλ
|Η διδακτική της μετάφρασης στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο: ευθυγραμμίζοντας τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς εργασίας
Τσακαλίδου Σοφία
|Χαμένοι στη μετάφραση; Δημιουργία ιστοσελίδας με οδηγίες προς εκκολαπτόμενους μεταφραστές. Μεταφραστικά εργαλεία και βοηθήματα
Φλώρου Ελευθερία
|Μετάφραση ιατρικής ορολογίας από την Αγγλική προς την Ελληνική γλώσσα: Προβλήματα και Στρατηγικές
Χριστοδούλου Αναστασία
|Η εικόνα του μεταφραστή μέσα από τα ‘δικά του’ κείμενα


----------

